# Diablo 2 als Download?



## Scott1 (3. September 2008)

Hi ich  Habe mir 2004 Die ausgabe hier Gekauft.  http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=337852

Mit diablo2  Als vollversion  Nuhn habe ich folgendes problem ich finde die Cd´s nicht mehr wo kann ich Mir das spiel noch mal runterladen   Kostenlos und wen es was kostet auch nicht schlimm   

Mfg scott1


----------



## Ketchup33 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*



			
				Scott1 am 03.09.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich  Habe mir 2004 Die ausgabe hier Gekauft.  http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=337852
> 
> Mit diablo2  Als vollversion  Nuhn habe ich folgendes problem ich finde die Cd´s nicht mehr wo kann ich Mir das spiel noch mal runterladen   Kostenlos und wen es was kostet auch nicht schlimm
> 
> Mfg scott1



Versuchs mal bei ebay. Heft-CDs sind da oft sehr günstig zu erwerben.

bye, Thomas


----------



## skicu (3. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*

Wenn du den Key noch hast kannst du im Blizzard Store deinen Key registrieren lassen und kannst dann die entsprechende CD herunterladen.

P.S.: Ohne das Addon LoD macht Diablo2 keinen Spaß.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (3. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*



			
				Scott1 am 03.09.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich  Habe mir 2004 Die ausgabe hier Gekauft.  http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=337852
> Mit diablo2  Als vollversion  Nuhn habe ich folgendes problem ich finde die Cd´s nicht mehr wo kann ich Mir das spiel noch mal runterladen   Kostenlos und wen es was kostet auch nicht schlimm
> Mfg scott1



Hast Du den Key noch?

edit: Skicu war mal wieder schneller. Pöser Junge.


----------



## Worrel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*

RR hilft dir bestimmt .. (hoffentlich)  , wenn du den Key nicht mehr hast.

Für die CDs: Blizzard Store oder kennst du jemand, der die CDs hat? dann kannst du dir die ja von dem ausleihen - mit dem neuesten Patch braucht man ja auch keine CD mehr beim Spielen.


----------



## Scott1 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 03.09.2008 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Scott1 am 03.09.2008 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den key habe ich noch cool danke euch ^^


----------



## Scott1 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*



			
				Scott1 am 03.09.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 03.09.2008 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i


ch komme da auf die seite aber wie lade ichs mir runter ?


----------



## Scott1 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*

Kann mir wer helfen habe mich da angemeldet ^^ 
 und jetzt steht das da 

Sie sind jetzt mit Ihrem Blizzard Account angemeldet, welche Seite möchten Sie besuchen?







    *           
                  Blizzard Shop


    *           
                  Blizzard Account


    *           
                  Blizzard Europe


    *           
                  Battle.net


    *           
                  Blizzard Support



  worauf muss ich jetzt klicken *g*


----------



## Hard-2-Get (3. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*



			
				Scott1 am 03.09.2008 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Blizzard Shop
> _*Blizzard Account*_
> Blizzard Europe
> Battle.net
> Blizzard Support



^ 
|
Darauf klicken   

Dann unten rechts auf die Schaltfläche, auf der _Spiele_ steht, klicken, dann auf _Spiel hinzufügen_ und dann den Key eingeben. Somit erhälst Du für dieses Spiel eine digitale Lizenz. Sprache auswählen, runterladen, spielen, freuen.


----------



## Scott1 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*

http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=diaog0.png


 das geht nicht wen ich es öffen will ?


----------



## profgrun (4. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*

huhu,

ich hatte ein ähnliches problem - cd key noch vorhanden, aber die cd`s nicht mehr "gebrauchsfähig". bei mir hat alles ohne probleme und schnell geklappt (Diablo II+LoD in 34 min. gezogen) ich mußte allerdings den "blizzard downloader" in der firewall freigeben. vielleicht ist dies ja dein problem...

grüße aus sachsen


----------



## Hard-2-Get (4. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*

Firewall wäre auch das einzige Problem, das Ich Mir vorstellen könnte.  :-o


----------



## Scott1 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 04.09.2008 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Firewall wäre auch das einzige Problem, das Ich Mir vorstellen könnte.  :-o




"blizzard downloader" in der firewall freigeben wie mache ich das  ^^^??


----------



## Scott1 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*

villeicht Kann ja wer auf mein pc zugreiffen und es bei mir einrichten *g*


----------



## Scott1 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*



			
				Scott1 am 04.09.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> villeicht Kann ja wer auf mein pc zugreiffen und es bei mir einrichten *g*



oder brauch ich ein patch weil ich die cd nicht habe ^?


----------



## Scott1 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 ?*

lade es grade bei mein freund runter und kopier es mir dann auf cd *g*


----------

